# Two newbie questions, on grit and nesting.



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I actually have several questions on these two topics. My mom allowed me to keep the two pijjies, so I'm going to start buying the necessary stuff :3.

*Grit*
I'm not sure if I'll be able to get pij grit right now. But what could serve as a temporary replacement?
And if I don't find it anywhere, is grit for other bird species the same kind of grit as the pigeon grit?
By the way, any spanish-speaking member knows the word for grit in spanish? Maybe it's grit too, or I hope so at least xD.

*Nesting*
Do pigeons nest even if no nesting space is provided? I don't know my pigeons sex (and no, I can't send the feathers. Too expensive x.x) but I don't want them to nest. Sure, little pijjies are cute but I don't have enough space for them to keep multiplying. I don't want to have more pigeons than what I could afford to keep, I want them to have a nice life. Is there any way to discourage nesting if they're male and female? I don't want to throw away fertile eggs either... seems silly, but I feel bad about it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry...I don't know the Spanish word for grit but someone will.
You can't stop Pigeons from nesting once they mate up and become sexually active but you don't need to let any babies hatch.
What we recommed is replacing the real eggs with wooden ones and then let the parents complete the incubation cycle even though the eggs won't hatch. It's important because otherwise they will lay egg after egg, which is stressful and hard on the hen's body. It can deplete her body of calcium.
Wooden eggs can be purchased on line. They are very inexpensive. You may even be able to find some in a craft store..I don't know.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Spanish word for grit is "gravilla".

George


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

From what I've seen at the feed store most mixtures of grit are basically the same, just ground differantly. There are some with anise mixed in, some are fortified with added minerals. I alway's make sure there is a good percentage of oyster shell in my mix.
As far as breeding, pigeons will make a nest anywhere! Charis' advice was on the money.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Aww... I didn't want to toss eggs away x.x
I'll just hope these are two girls. One, I think it's a girl. Doesn't coo and it's reaching about 45 days. I don't know when they reach sexual maturity, though. The other one isn't old enough to check on behaviour.

I'll get wooden eggs if needed and grit from the pet store, then.



Avion said:


> Spanish word for grit is "gravilla".
> 
> George


Are you sure that, applied to bird's grit, it's gravilla? Because when you say gravilla it's usually to talk about the garden grit.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How about Paloma grava


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

If you're using a translator, it won't work. Grava is usually applied for the one used in concrete :/.
I'll describe it, anyways, if I don't find the exact word.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Spanish-language pigeon sites seem to use the same word - 'grit' 

Try 'grit y minerales para palomas'


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Spanish-language pigeon sites seem to use the same word - 'grit'


LOL, not the first word I would have thought of , but spot on!

This is an Argentinian article about pigeon grit:

http://www.colombofilos.com.ar/spip/spip.php?article145


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, it's grit, as I hoped. The site even gives a recipe if you can't get it. Thanks a lot!


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

Here's another one that may help?
http://perruche-ondulee.forumactif.com/alimentation-f17/gravier-et-sable-anise-t17674.htm


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Dunno, I don't speak french :c. But thanks anyways.


----------

